

Naming woes  - Nib

Hey guys, I recently developed a set of tools for various applications, it mainly includes number type converter(base conversion), quadratic equation solver, among others. So, here&#x27;s my question, WHAT DO I NAME THE WEBSITE AND THE SET OF TOOLS cause most nice domains have already been taken and I did thought of the domain, zathena.com, u know, like the power of Zeus in the the hands of Athena but it sounds somewhat silly, so, any suggestions!!!
======
whatthemick
If it's a "broad" library it's probably hard to come up with a succint name.

But you could do something like "niblib.io", "nibworks.io", "nibtools.io".

~~~
Nib
It's actually a library for use in pretty much every students life, you know,
Maths students, CS STudents and even Physics students, plus slowly I will
expand this collection to even include tools related to Bio and stuff. And
also (though .io isn't bad) I prefer .com and also NibLib makes it sound like
a library and I seem to like NibWorks but it's just that I want it to be
something that's not self-centered(cause Nib's my online Nickname)and also
little interesting sounding, say, like Napster or Facebook or Apple(
Senseless, funny but like WOW). So any more suggestions...

~~~
whatthemick
That was the best i had - I'm terrible at naming stuff ;) Give it a few days,
maybe something will pop for you. Insisting on a .com name makes it a lot
harder to find a decent name though.

~~~
Nib
Ya, will sure do and have now decided to move over .com and most of us Devs
are bad at this stuff, but thanks for trying to help.

